# Using a lithium-ion battery instead of a ni-cad



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a Dewalt drill that takes lithium-ion batteries. If I happen to buy another hand tool (jig saw) that takes a ni-cad battery, can I swap the ni-cad for the lithium-ion if need be? I have two lithium-ion batteries and the saw has one ni-cad. 

Thanks all.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes*

If the tool accepts the Ni-cad in the locked position. If I recall Dewalt tools can use either type of battery. The new 20 V batteries are probably different, so check that out at the store. The additional voltage of 2 V is not a big deal in my opinion, because the Dewalts read about 19.5 V fully charged ....not sure on the 20 V ones, however.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

:-) said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Dewalt drill that takes lithium-ion batteries. If I happen to buy another hand tool (jig saw) that takes a ni-cad battery, can I swap the ni-cad for the lithium-ion if need be? I have two lithium-ion batteries and the saw has one ni-cad.
> 
> Thanks all.


The tools/batteries I have the two batteries are shaped differently, or get installed differently.









 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Being this is the hand tool forum, I'll try my best. If you lock the drill into a single position it probably won't matter if you put on the nicad or lion battery as long as the bit doesn't spin as you twist the drill and bore your hole. 

Same with the jigsaw, as long as you are able to secure the blade and move it up and down the only battery that will matter will be your battery. How much stamina do you have. The stroke of the jogsaw will be so short though I'd recommend getting a real handsaw for your cuts. 

(Tongue firmly in cheek). 

Seriously though, check the above replys and maybe see if Mr. Brown can repost this in the power tool forum, you'll likely get more answers (if you need more than Bill's).


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Like previously mentioned, the 20V lithium battery connects to the tool differently than the ni-cads do, so you probably won't be able to install the battery.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The 18v li ion and ni cads are interchangeable


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> If the tool accepts the Ni-cad in the locked position. If I recall Dewalt tools can use either type of battery. The new 20 V batteries are probably different, so check that out at the store. The additional voltage of 2 V is not a big deal in my opinion, because the Dewalts read about 19.5 V fully charged ....not sure on the 20 V ones, however.


I originally said no because i looked myself. However if you have the XRP Lithium Ion tools then they are interchangable with the Nicads. Not sure if they are the 1st generation type lithium or not. those are not the ones sold in the stores I looked at HD and local hardware. Chargers are not interchangeable.

http://dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9180.aspx


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I switched to Rigid some 6-8 years ago and they have interchangeable batteries... Just saying!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huh?*



firemedic said:


> I switched to Rigid some 6-8 years ago and they have *interns gable* batteries... Just saying!


whassat? :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> whassat? :blink:


Dang spell check! It's fixed now.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sorry about posting on the wrong forum. Makes more sense to be in Power Tools. 

The drill and jig are XRP series. The charger I have for the drill allows ni-cad, li-ion, and nimh. Of course I know that it is entirely possible to charge the batteries in the same charger but that doesn't mean I can use them in different tools. 

It sounds like with the XRP series I can, unless I misunderstood. Thank you.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You can buy the 18 V jigsaw, not the 20 V one


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like that will work. Just not with the 20v. max lithium.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

As long as the battery fits it should not matter to the tool. A voltage is a voltage.

Craftsman has come out with a lithium battery for their C3 tools. As far as I know the ni-cads and lithiums are interchangeable in these tools.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

Great news. I'd like to be able to save on batteries and such in the long run and it seems using a cordless jig and a li-ion battery is better than nicd. And thanks for the welcome, I've lurked a bit and have learned some neat stuff.


----------

